# Funniest personality



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

Generally, SJs are the least funny, in my opinion. Experience suggests to me that their humor tends to be predictable and "contained," if you know what I mean. I can't crack offensive jokes or act ridiculous around them because they'll just give me odd looks. That's why Ne humor is so great to me. It's zany and bizarre and always unexpected.

I've never appreciated slapstick humor. Comedians like Jim Carrey don't appeal to me. He's probably an ESTP, right?


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd have to say I'm pretty good at dry humor! 

My ENTP boss is hilarious, and my ENTJ co-worker is like my perfect partner-in-crime. She laughs at all my sick, dark jokes and never finds them inappropriate like my SJ co-workers. I can make fun of her and she just laughs along with me and never takes it personally.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Top 4...

1. ENFP - Definitely the funniest. ENFP wins with consistency and ability, every ENFP is at least pretty funny and some are just awesomely hilarious. They're also good at every type of humor, quick witted jokes, goofy elaborate stuff, impressions, stories.. their style seems to have the right blend of intelligence and goofyness. ENFP wins hands down.

2. INTP - Dry and intelligent, disguised jokes that fly over a lot of peoples heads.. definitely appreciate them for their different style of humor

3. ENFJ - This is mainly based on one friend, but he is extremely quick witted and will hit you with one hilarious thing after another. I think it's Fe-Se going into a frenzy..

4. ENTP - Like ENFP's but less consistent and sometimes too self serving ei.. messing with people for their own amusement or 'trolling'

Also, I want to mention that a lot of ISTJ's I know are also pretty funny, actually.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Katy Linsao said:


> I've never appreciated slapstick humor. Comedians like Jim Carrey don't appeal to me. He's probably an ESTP, right?


Most threads I've seen regarding Jim Carrey type him as ENTP, ENxP, or ENxx. N is always consistent.


----------



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Most threads I've seen regarding Jim Carrey type him as ENTP, ENxP, or ENxx. N is always consistent.


That's interesting. He doesn't exactly strike me as an intuitive. Am I missing something?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

estp, intp... they are funny. they readily make really wild wisecracks.


----------



## brookeg (Jun 4, 2013)

I am an ENFJ, and I can't really say I totally agree with that. Maybe sometimes I do that, but that's not really when i'm funny. I guess I'm sort of borderline ENFJ/ENFP, and I relate more to the ENFP "at their best when making fun of something" humor! And I think the funniest type is ENTP! They really crack me up hahaha


----------



## brookeg (Jun 4, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Top 4...
> 
> 1. ENFP - Definitely the funniest. ENFP wins with consistency and ability, every ENFP is at least pretty funny and some are just awesomely hilarious. They're also good at every type of humor, quick witted jokes, goofy elaborate stuff, impressions, stories.. their style seems to have the right blend of intelligence and goofyness. ENFP wins hands down.
> 
> ...


I think that is pretty accurate! As an ENFJ, i agree. Sometimes I will just go into a frenzy of funny things. It's according to who I'm around though. I can really crack up my INFP boyfriend, probably because I'm most comfortable around him and we share some of the same sense of humor lol. And with the INTPs, I only know one (that i know of), and he is extremely negative and makes fun of everything all the time. Maybe if he said those things every once in awhile, it would be funny. But he just goes into like 2 hours rants that make everyone want to punch him.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

From experience...

1. ENTPs

Their Ne humor may be self-serving, but I make sure I get my share. I have yet to meet an ENTP troll that can't make me laugh.

2. INTJs

Im telling you, one of us should be an insult comedian.

3. INTPs

Not sure if Ne...or overexposure to Internet memes.

4. ESTPs

Clowns.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Not bad, I agree with a lot of that assessment.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I think every type has the potential to be funny/have a sense of humor; I guess what we're seeing here is different types' perception of what's funny based on their own experience. 

Personally I think my own type is pretty funny, especially when it comes to wordplay; my ESTP coworker was running around the office jokingly with a bowtie in his hair (don't ask) that made him look like a dinosaur, and ISTP coworker said, without missing a beat, "oh, T-Rexy, you're so sexy." Usually, though, ISTPs have trouble with delivery of those great one-liners, which means they get lost in the shuffle. But that one was perfect. We are also really, really sarcastic, but quietly so, which gets lost on a lot of people.


----------



## mrssummersmith (Dec 6, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Top 4...
> 
> 1. ENFP - Definitely the funniest. ENFP wins with consistency and ability, every ENFP is at least pretty funny and some are just awesomely hilarious. They're also good at every type of humor, quick witted jokes, goofy elaborate stuff, impressions, stories.. their style seems to have the right blend of intelligence and goofyness. ENFP wins hands down.
> 
> ...


Depending on who I'm with I can be really funny as an ENFP. My husband is an ISTJ and he 'thinks' he's hilarious. While I think its cute that he is so confident, he's not readily funny... he's only funny around certain people that draw it out of him - if that makes sense.

My humor is witty, at its best. I can't tell jokes... and I can't make fun of people in an offensive way. I am usually making fun of myself. I also stink at impressions! LOL. i've always wished I was funnier than I am. Sometimes I just don't know if people are laughing with me or at me...


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Katy Linsao said:


> Generally, SJs are the least funny, in my opinion. Experience suggests to me that their humor tends to be predictable and "contained," if you know what I mean. I can't crack offensive jokes or act ridiculous around them because they'll just give me odd looks. That's why Ne humor is so great to me. It's zany and bizarre and always unexpected.
> 
> I've never appreciated slapstick humor. Comedians like Jim Carrey don't appeal to me. He's probably an ESTP, right?


I don't think Jim Carrey is ESTP and I don't like his type of humour. I've never made it through one of his movies.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Hands down ENFPs have the greatest sense of humor.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

INTPs for sure :blushed:
So incredibly dry, blunt and intelligent, it's wonderful. I had an INTP sitting next to me in my biology class, and I'm honestly not sure which was funnier, the things he said or the way he said them and everyone's reaction.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

The funniest types from my perspective are ENTJ and INFJ at joint 1st place by far.

INFJs are just naturals at humour, and I've seen them just come up with awesome lines spontaneously. Combined with their attitude which really makes fun of the negative side of life because it's auxiliary Fe which usually seems to just be expressing "how they're supposed to feel", for example if they get beaten in a competition they'll be like "DAMN!!" but it will seem like comical anger, like they're not actually *that* bothered but that they might as well express the emotion properly.

What's so funny about ENTJs is their air of strong authority and finality but not taking it so seriously at the same time, also their use of Tertiary Se (which ENFJs have too but it doesn't seem to mix as humorously with Fe compared to Te). A good example of ENTJ humour is Etemon/MetalEtemon from Digimon, or Miss Trunchbull from Matilda.






I guess ENFP, ENTP and ESFP might come next but that's because it's natural for them to be like comedians. They have a lot of memorable jokes to say, like ESFPs explaining the universe. ESTJs also have a stereotypically "punny" sense of humour, which I admire but I think most people say "awww" or "bah-dum-tish" when they joke.

I don't really have the perspective to see what's so funny about ESTPs although plenty of other non-ESTPs do think I have a really good subtle sense of humour.


----------



## m_odintosva (Mar 1, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks ISFJs are funny? My ISFJ friend has a very droll sense of humor. Sometimes I don't know if the stuff I laugh at is meant to be funny or not, but she often pokes fun at herself in a way that's very amusing. I'm always entertained by what she's going to do or say next. Maybe it's because she's so cute. Haha.

And yes, ENTPs are always witty. ENFPs are another type that I tend to laugh at more than laugh with because again they can just be so cute. I find them very unique and their humor always seems very individualistic in a way that makes me appreciate who they are.

I don't know. I find almost everyone funny in some way.


----------

